# Calphalon Japanese Cutlery Anyone?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Anyone have any experience with this line of knives? Supposedly these are made in the traditional Japanese method.


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

I own and use the katana santuko, 6' chefs knife, and the japenese vegetable knife.

GREAT deals on ebay on individual knives, and sets alike. The balance well in the hand, hold a super edge, and I feel they mix function and form wonderfully. I like em alot.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Does it hold an edge and is it carbon steel like old knives?


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

They hold a GREAT edge...as far as the steel, it is 33fold, "vg1" stainless...a High carbon type steel I believe. They maintain well, and I love em. I wouldn't mind having a set at the hotel,but I'm sure they would grow legs the second they didn't make it back to the tool box.


----------

